# [OFF] WikiPedia = Un mirroir de notre société??

## dapsaille

Bonjour,;

 Voila ce matin je tombe sur cet article :

http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-651865,36-944852@51-944875,0.html

 Et cela me fait fortement penser que toutes ces visions utopiques que nous (ils) avons (ont) pu projeter vis à vis d'Internet, de wikipédia ou autres ne sont et ne resterons q'un reflet de notre monde physique..........

(Vachement profond comme phrase :p )

----------

## gbetous

Ah ca oui, Wikipedia est le reflet de notre société, et je trouve que pour une fois, c'est pas si mal (donc je trouve notre société pas si mal).

Il n'a jamais été question que les infos de Wikipedia soient parfaites. Seuls ceux qui n'ont pas réfléchit plus de 10 secondes ont pu croire que, laissant l'humanité entière manipuler les infos, on n'aurait au final que le top du top. La différence avec TF1 (exemple pris pas tout à fait au hasard), c'est que cette fois-ci, tout le monde se méfie un peu du contenu.

Au moins, je pense que Wikipedia aura le mérite d'enseigner aux gens de se méfier des infos, d'apprendre à croiser les sources pour vérifier la pertinence de ce qu'on nous sert un peu trop facilement d'habitude.

Vive Wikipédia.

----------

## dapsaille

Quel est donc l'intérèt de wikipedia ?   :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Quel est donc l'intérèt de wikipedia ?  

 

Aucun. En tout cas pour moi. (disons qu'au début je trouvais ça fun, maintenant beaucoup moins et cela à cause justement de la manipulation de l'info qu'il peut y avoir dessus)

Cette page donne un certain éclairage sur la situation --> http://www.makarevitch.org/rant/wikipedia.html

ça a l'air "plus mieux" ici. (même si ça a, pour le moment, moins de succès) -> http://en.citizendium.org/wiki/Main_Page

----------

## gbetous

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Quel est donc l'intérèt de wikipedia ?  

 

Etre une source d'information gratuite, librement accessible. Aussi (peu) fiable que les payantes, et sur certain points, bcp plus fournie (notamment dans le domaine de l'informatique).

C'est sur que chercher dans Wikipedia la réponse à la question "le libéralisme est-il en train de trouver sa propre limite" est complètement naïf. Par contre chercher dans Wikipedia la monnaie locale du Turkmenistan , ou la date de naissance de Jacques II de Chabannes est parfaitement pertinent.

Et comme toute source d'information, si votre vie dépend de la véracité d'une information, quelle qu'elle soit, vaut mieux vérifier ailleurs (les erreurs involontaires sont bcp plus répandues que les déformations volontaires !)

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Alors voilà une énième polémique concernant Wikipédia. Pour ma part je trouve ça toujours positif car l'outil devra s'améliorer.

Après l'intérêt de Wikipédia pour moi est indéniable, car il me permet d'accéder à une source de connaissance qui m'aurait été impossible sans elle jusqu'à présent. Entre nous qui accède à Universalis ? Combien d'anglophones utilisent Britannica ? Pour moi Wikipedia c'est l'encyclopédie pour le peuple avec les défauts du peuple. Heureusement le peuple n'est pas que mauvais et le tout s'améliore.

Après il ne faut pas être aveugle et savoir prendre du recul. D'ailleurs certains feraient bien de le faire  :Wink: 

Pour ceux que ça intérêsse, voici des résultats adapté à la version française, c'est édifiant pour certaines personnes/organismes => C'est par ICI !

----------

## titoucha

Entièrement d'accord avec toi @Duf il faut prendre wikipédia pour ce qu'elle est, une excellente source d'information, et non comme certains le font comme LA source.

Ils faut le répéter wikipédia ne sont pas les saintes écritures.   :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *gbetous wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   Quel est donc l'intérèt de wikipedia ?   
> 
> Etre une source d'information gratuite, librement accessible. Aussi (peu) fiable que les payantes, et sur certain points, bcp plus fournie (notamment dans le domaine de l'informatique).
> 
> C'est sur que chercher dans Wikipedia la réponse à la question "le libéralisme est-il en train de trouver sa propre limite" est complètement naïf. Par contre chercher dans Wikipedia la monnaie locale du Turkmenistan , ou la date de naissance de Jacques II de Chabannes est parfaitement pertinent.
> ...

 

Entièrement d'accord avec gbetous. En général, avec Wikipedia, plusieurs opinions contradictoires peuvent s'exprimer. En cas de problème à faire concensus, une bannière est là pour nous le rappeler. Rien de tout cela dans Universalis (ou n'importe quelle autre encyclopédie papier) où un article est souvent subordonné à un seul auteur (manque d'objectivité) et où l'éditeur tente d'éviter les sujets à polémiques.

----------

## kwenspc

@Magic Banana: mattes un coup les liens que j'ai filé. Le principe du consensus tout ça, sur la papier c'est génial. En pratique... ça donne pas vraiment ce qui était voulu. 

Qui plus est il y a une donne que vous ne prenez pas en compte: l'anonymat. C'est chouette d'avoir un consensus entre plusieurs sources anonymes... Perso je trouve ça pas génial. Les effets sont pervers (une personne de telle tendance peut faire poids et les autres ne pas se rendre compte que cette même personne est affiliée à telle ou telle organisme qui tenterait de faire de la désinformation). Je parle de responsabilité bien entendu. 

On a peut-être pas ce procédé pour une encyclopédie telle que Britannica mais au moins eux leur sources ne sont pas anonymes (ils ont la responsabilité de l'information qu'ils diffusent) et surtout: pour faire valoir une modification faut des arguments étayés, avec référence etc... et pas un "vote" qui pourrait très bien être "pipé" pour donner raison à une "mauvaise cause". Donc le "manque d'objectivité" dans les encyclopédies classiques, euh non... Ah mon avis on a plus d'influences subjectives dans Wikipédia qu'ailleurs. (justement parce qu'il est plus aisé de faire valoir une information qui n'aurait pas forcément de bon fondements).

Donc l'information que l'on trouve sur Wikipédia est à prendre avec plus de pincette que celle qu'on peut trouver dans Universalis. Cependant, et là je suis d'accord, la réactivité est plus forte sur Wikipédia ce qui permet d'avoir des infos très fraiches. Après mieux vaut se faire son véritable avis et confronter plusieurs sources (en plus de celle de Wikipédia bien entendu, cette source n'est pas à bannir). 

Franchement je pense que la leçon qui a été tiré de l'expérience même d'un des co-fondateurs de Wikipédia, et qui a crée alors citizendium, est pas anodine. Et, de fait, citizendium repose à mon avis sur des bases plus saines puisque celles de Wikipédia ont malheureusement été perverties.

----------

## kopp

Le plus gros problèmes vient de tout ce qui a trait plus ou moins à la politique, dans tous domaines. Donc les entreprises, les gouvernements, l'histoire, tout ça, il faut vraiment se méfier. Ensuite, il y a les articles scientifiques où les sujets portent moins à controverse, notamment en mathématique et informatique (quoi que, pour ce dernier...)

Je me sers personnellement beaucoup de wikipedia pour des petites consultations scientifiques quand j'ai besoin d'un éclaircissement. Je ne ferais pas une thèse en m'appuyant dessus par contre  :Wink: 

Un autre avantage, c'est la possibilité d'avoir les articles en plusieurs langues. On peut d'avantage recouper les informations, ça peut nous aider à comprendre certaine chose plus facilement qu'un dictionnaire... moi j'apprécie beaucoup. Surtout que des pages n'existent que dans certaines langues...

Tiens, kwenspc, ça t'arrive que cliquer sur Suomi dans wikipedia ?  :Smile: 

----------

## VikingB

Pour info, une encyclopédie du même style, Citizendium,  mais qui se veut encore plus indépendante (?) se lance actuellement : 

http://en.citizendium.org/wiki/Main_Page

Le "cahier de charge" de Citizendium 

http://www.citizendium.org/about.html

----------

## xaviermiller

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ça a l'air "plus mieux" ici. (même si ça a, pour le moment, moins de succès) -> http://en.citizendium.org/wiki/Main_Page

 

:angel:

----------

## VikingB

Argluf... je suis passé par dessus . Désolé...

----------

## xaviermiller

pas grave : fatigue de la semaine  :Wink:  ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Tiens, kwenspc, ça t'arrive que cliquer sur Suomi dans wikipedia ? 

 

Euh nan  :Razz:  (d'ailleurs vais pas tarder à en bouffer pas mal du suomi, vu que je suis bien parti pour y rester un bon bout de temps: autant l'apprendre!)

----------

## gbetous

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ça a l'air "plus mieux" ici. (même si ça a, pour le moment, moins de succès) -> http://en.citizendium.org/wiki/Main_Page

 

Le jour ou ça aura autant de succès, le pb sera strictement le meme. TF1 aurait l'audimat de Arte, personne ne critiquerait sa ligne éditoriale aussi marquée.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

J'utilise beaucoup wikipedia parce quand je recherche quelque-chose sur google c'est souvent la première réponse et je suis quasi-sûr d'y trouver quelque-chose de pertinent.

Pour la contribution je me suis limité à des corrections de fautes de frappe/orthographe et a l'ajout d'infos à des articles déjà existant pour l'instant.

Pour l'orientation des infos quand-un sujet est "chaud" on as souvent un avertissement et une page de discutions liée. J'attends encore la même chose avec les grandes encyclopédies, les rédacteurs professionnels aussi ont des opinions politiques/religieuses et techniquement ils ne sont pas infaillibles non plus !

Et sur l'actu la réactivité de wikipedia est imbattable !

----------

## Renault

J'utilise quotidiennement Wikipédia depuis début 2005, c'est passionnant ce qu'on apprend. Selon les sujets et l'objectif, je regarde ailleurs ou non. Pour les travaux scolaires, je vérifie un peu partout pour voir globalement ce qui en ressort. Il est peu probable que 10 sites et une encyclopédie fasse une même erreur, je me base sur ce principe de probabilité. Je vérifie quand j'ai le temps, quand je sens l'erreur (ou une imprécision) et pour un travail important comme un exposé.

Plusieurs professeurs et documentalistes m'ont prévenu à ce sujet, que « Wikipédia peut contenir des erreurs ». J'ai tenté quelques fois de répliquer « n'importe qui peut faire un site Web ou écrire une erreur dans un livre, regardez la chaîne de télévision belge avec leur canular, pourtant c'est une chaîne sérieuse et réputée, la blague a malgré tout fonctionner. Une source n'est jamais fiable à 100 %, il faut quelque soit le support vérifier l'information ». Généralement ça fait son effet. Je rajoute souvent à ceux qui en disent du mal « S'il y a une erreur, vous pouvez la corriger, c'est le principe du partage de connaissance ». Wikipédia est d'ailleurs le symbole même du principe du libre, n'importe qui peut aider, et ce quel que soit son domaine de prédilection, le design, le graphisme, certains types de sujets, l'orthographe, la traduction, la maintenance, la vérification en passant par les étapes de la vie de la communauté avec les prise de décisions notamment pour les articles à récompenser ou à supprimer. Tout comme dans un programme n'importe qui peut mettre dans Firefox un bogue, il peut donner sa version à des copains et faire du mal, mais on peut corriger son mal (sauf si on a pas le code source, mais on peut prendre la version officielle !) Chaque Logiciel Libre ayant des fois des modifications mauvaises, entraînant un problème des fois par inattention, mais on vérifie, les développeurs et ceux qui utilisent les programmes le verront pour le corriger à terme.

Mais sur pas mal de sujet, en apprenant rien que pour le plaisir je me fie à Wikipédia, ça a posé rarement des problèmes (ça m'a servit pour certains contrôles, cours, je n'ai pas ressentis de soucis majeurs). On ne peut s'y fier à 100 %, mais on peut toujours contribuer et l'améliorer, aucun média n'est véridique dans l'absolu, en brassant différentes sources on arrive à une information correcte.

Un outil très utile et performant, quand on sait se servir et piocher les informations, normalement il n'y a pas de soucis.Des erreurs, il y en aura toujours, mais on peut toujours faire en sorte à ce que qu'il n'y est le moins possible.

----------

